# Street art



## maxwellmurder (Apr 17, 2011)

Anybody intrested in graffiti art? I dont mean just tagging a wall real quick, i mean something badass and original.


----------



## GutterGrayse (Apr 17, 2011)

I've been working on some big stencil projects lately. Previously I'd just done page-size stencils.
And I like throwing waterballons full of paint off high buildings, paintin' the sidewalk.


----------



## maxwellmurder (Apr 17, 2011)

Sounds like alot of fun id love to see the finished project!


----------



## GutterGrayse (Apr 17, 2011)

I'll post them when I get them up, of course.
May be a while, I'm low on funds.
Scratch that, I have zero funds.


----------



## maxwellmurder (Apr 17, 2011)

Yeah i hear ya i am struggling with money pretty bad at the moment.
No cash flow is making it hard for me to want to do the art projects i have in mind.


----------



## GutterGrayse (Apr 17, 2011)

Same. I've got a ton of ideas just sitting on paper. Great ones, that I just can't fund. They're not even really expensive, either. To get them all done I'd probably only need 200$.
C'est la vie. They'll happen when they can.


----------



## MrD (Apr 17, 2011)

The fuck are you talking about?!

What part of street are to you need money for?!!!!!!


----------



## GutterGrayse (Apr 17, 2011)

I stopped stealing, it was getting too risky, D.
It's mostly the cost of decent paint and there's a few things I could only do at Kinko's.


----------



## maxwellmurder (Apr 17, 2011)

If your not into stealing from stores then you obviously are going to need money for spray paint, Stencil paper, Caps, maybe even a head lamp but that you may be able to dumpster.


----------



## maxwellmurder (Apr 17, 2011)

Yeah i stopped stealing for a bit as well, got caught and im struggling to pay off the fine hah.


----------



## MrD (Apr 17, 2011)

Fair enough. But aside from stealing, there is TONS of free art you can do.
Maybe I just have great luck or something, but I have gotten ALL of my art supplies for free.
I have dumpstered HUGE sheets of cardstock paper and this flimsy plastic that is absolutely perfect for stencils.
Last week I found 12 FULL gallon buckets of house paint in some bushes. They are all different colors. I was so stoked looking at a trunk full of free paint!
I dont know, I really hate paying to do art, It should be free, dont let money hold you back.
Stickers are free, you can find stencil material errywhere, and paint is not impossible to get either way.
But yeah, Caps, rollers, brushes, and large copy's are the only thing I would pay for.
But I am still way in to theft and doing all the art I can do for fucking free.


----------



## Harvey Steelbanger (Apr 17, 2011)

Amen.


----------



## maxwellmurder (Apr 17, 2011)

I dig the enthusiasm! I agree that art should be free, i find it kind of fun when i find random materials on the street that i can paint. I picked up a bunch of wood today walking past a construction sight, desided ill find some kind of creative use out of them one night! As far as your finds go, that is really fucking awesome and lucky, if you come up with something cool def take a pic && post it.


----------



## voidrock (Apr 17, 2011)

I've been caught up pushing out carts full of paint from home depot so now I just do returns. Steal some thing small yet expensive return it for store credit an bam free rusto's! Sometimes they don't accept it if ya don't got a reciept that always sucks


----------



## maxwellmurder (Apr 17, 2011)

haha yeah i know that deal, did that for a few months to get money for food and stuff. Getting caught sucks, i got arrested for graffiti a little while back haven't tagged since but ive been ichin' to. Call me a pussy but hey ill get back into it again when im ready


----------



## voidrock (Apr 18, 2011)

For shure, I've been caught too many times. They had me for 9 counts of vandalism. Fought em down to 4 counts and got 180 days so I think its time for me to lay low for a min.


----------



## maxwellmurder (Apr 18, 2011)

Agreed, vandalism is no joke to the law or at least here in Philly they dont fuck around..charged me with a felony but got my record ex sponged with community service and hefty fines. Well when you decide to get back into it i wish you the best of luck!


----------



## MrD (Apr 18, 2011)

ignore this


----------



## voidrock (Apr 18, 2011)

Void... i was writing vor at the time tho


----------

